# "5-days of Drag racing" - Thunderjet Proxy (mail-in) race



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

See link below for information on this race to be held April 2-6, 2009:

http://www.slotmonsters.com/frho-slot-car-proxy-drag-racing-2009.ashx


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I read your rules for top fuel, and I'm a bit confused go do you get the dragster front end to work on a t jet if your not allowed to glue a guidepin on it? Or are you stating that a person must use the Afx four gear non-mag chassis.


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

First off, to clarify, the "5-days of drag racing" only involves the STOCK and SUPER STOCK classes.

The top fuel cars can use:
1) the Mead Brothers top fuel body, which works on a standard T-jet chassis (guidepin is mounted in the normal position on the original T-jet chassis)
2) an AFX top fuel body (which may have to be modified to fit on a T-jet chassis)
3) a custom-made top fuel body (either resin cast of vacuum molded)

The Top Fuel body rules were written to allow the most flexibility and not limit the builder to one type of top fuel body that will work with an original Aurora T-jet chassis (see Chassis rule #1).


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*Race Results Summary now posted*

A summary of the race results for the "5-Days of Drag Racing" is posted at the link below:

http://www.slotmonsters.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1487


Detailed results and pictures of the cars can also be found at the Slotmonsters website (www.slotmonsters.com)


----------

